# OK so let's take a selfie!



## Rob Fisher

MidKnight Mods Bar V3 and ESG Skyline.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Billet Box (RPG) + Hellfire Exocet with custom desert sand panels

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hotcig R150 with Zig18 V2







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Drop RDA on the Doubel Barrel v2.1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

R150 + Tokugawa / Reo P67 + Nudge 22

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Voopoo drag +Kylin RTA

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Yup I made those clouds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707

Vapers Selfie..... Hotcig RSQ with Hadaly







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Scouse45

Liewe Heksie the hexohm and recoil OG

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

Hexohm v3 with an OG Goon

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

DB 2.1 w/ Reload rta

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Finally a good build I'm happy with on the Gloom ...... 

Clouds bro clouds !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

On "Safari" LOL:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Asmodus Minikin V2 and Zeus RTA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Wakanda forever!!! DB doing the job at work

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Dragon T-Shirt Selfie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Beleive it or not. This is my first ever selfie...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Stosta said:


> View attachment 125332


Woooow. I see you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> View attachment 125332


More mouths for more satisfaction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Selfie status : Fail

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Selfie status : Fail



I feel you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you!
> View attachment 138224


Good fail Uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Had a good morning gathering snares, running into a herd of buffalo, then impala and waterbuck, and a huge leguaan.The vape (NC2 and Zeus single) is there somewhere - betwixt Phabeni/Numbi Gates, KNP:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dragon Hoodie from The Geek Tent at the Home and Garden Show!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Waiting for the day to end so i can go coil build at home.....why is it taking soooo long

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Some cumulus nimbus! Hahaaaa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Waiting for my dinner

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Had a good morning gathering snares, running into a herd of buffalo, then impala and waterbuck, and a huge leguaan.The vape (NC2 and Zeus single) is there somewhere - betwixt Phabeni/Numbi Gates, KNP:
> View attachment 138230


Gosh you look almost like Kara Thrace from Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Gosh you look almost like Kara Thrace from Battlestar Galactica


Is that a good or a bad thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 138323


I guess it is a good thing then, thanx @RainstormZA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> I guess it is a good thing then, thanx @RainstormZA


Yeah you're right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah you're right
> 
> View attachment 138324


Thank you kindly @RainstormZA, it means the world to me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

The face I made after seeing @Christos gaming monitor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Bulldog

@Greyz Is that your boss looking through the window behind you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Bulldog said:


> @Greyz Is that your boss looking through the window behind you



Normally maybe, but for the rest of the year and January 2019 I am the IT "boss"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Greyz said:


> View attachment 138391
> 
> The face I made after seeing @Christos gaming monitor



Monitor much ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

￼Lovely day to be outside...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Flash T-Shirt! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

CLOUD BEAST!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Rob Fisher said:


> New Flash T-Shirt! Boom!
> View attachment 138515



Now post a pic of your cat! I see that tower in the background, where be the feline that occupies it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Moonbox and moonshot RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Ah dammit, missed it again... I need to hit that snap button sooner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yagya

Clouding up my office this morning..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Friday selfie time of me and my new little SQ Dead Rabbit love this little monster ummm sorry correction selfie of just the Dead Rabbit SQ must really sort out this selfie thing when to press the frikking button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rascals003

Well look who came to work today






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Very colourful photo @Rascals003 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Peace my peeps

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ellis Park
Lions vs Jaguars

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Okay so this doesn’t count as a selfie but when your cousin is an aspiring photographer you’ve gotta cease the opportunity to grab a few epic vape-shots...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

New T-Shirt Selfie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> New T-Shirt Selfie!
> View attachment 139772


now that's some cloudzzz!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

New Mod Selfie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Not too bad hey? (Car was not moving while this was taken, and no Roodt's were harmed in the process of generating this image)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Testing some pods selfie .... is it just me or does this pod system look ahem like an "adult product" LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Gorilla's in the mist

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Testing some pods selfie .... is it just me or does this pod system look ahem like an "adult product" LOL
> View attachment 139823



Multi purpose device that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> Multi purpose device that


If only it had a vibrating function

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Damn, my hair is all crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

craigb said:


> View attachment 139827
> 
> 
> Damn, my hair is all crazy


Is that a pair of boobies in the background? I see boobs....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Daniel said:


> Is that a pair of boobies in the background? I see boobs....


Stop looking in the mirror and focus your attention on the thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Wolf T-Shirt is now hidden by the First Nation Hoodie I picked up in Alaska!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

New haircut and new T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> New haircut and new T-Shirt!
> View attachment 139882

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> New haircut and new T-Shirt!
> View attachment 139882


Very presentable...not the T-Shirt that is!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> New haircut and new T-Shirt!
> View attachment 139882



Didn't know you were into Gaelic Death Metal uncle @Rob Fisher .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Working late doing SAN storage upgrade on our Corporate Cluster .... and some vape tricks in between

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Didn't know you were into Gaelic Death Metal uncle @Rob Fisher .....



I'm not... but when I'm ready to rumble in the jungle like I was today I put it on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Gorilla's in the mist
> 
> View attachment 139825


That's a horrible idea. What time? Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rascals003

But can your vape HULK?






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

This Zues Dual RTA is a Cloud Beast with these Nemesis Alien Coils....LIKE DUDE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> New haircut and new T-Shirt!
> View attachment 139882



New haircut looks good Dr. Rob, should be great when it's finished...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Houston we have a problem....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> Houston we have a problem....
> View attachment 140471


Genade. As ek so iets in die aand sien hardloop ek my gat af

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Daniel

SmokeyJoe said:


> Genade. As ek so iets in die aand sien hardloop ek my gat af


Ek weet dis verskriklik! 'n empty bottle Red Pill....scary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Scary eyes .....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

You are supposed to buy those a litre at time bud


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

MOFO VAPES

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me and the Vaping Bogan!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Me and the Vaping Bogan!
> View attachment 150459


Looks like you lured him into the storeroom with sweeties....;P

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Looks like you lured him into the storeroom with sweeties....;P



I did! Only it wasn't with sweeties...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I did! Only it wasn't with sweeties...


I'm afraid to ask.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> I'm afraid to ask.....



Then don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> I'm afraid to ask.....


hmmm where is his right hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 144294


I still want one of those caps. @BumbleBee *cough* its almost Christmas *cough*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

